# [EVDL] Bolt Torque in Al and Cu?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Recommended torque value is 3-4 ft/lbs on the Thundersky cells - don't know 
about CALB. And no, the lock washer don't change that. I think the 
Thundersky had alum. terminals, so that's why the torque value was low. What 
does the CALB cell have? Copper wouldn't be much higher, I wouldn't think.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]



----- Original Message ----- 
From: "fred" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, March 25, 2011 1:44 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Bolt Torque in Al and Cu?


> My research suggests that bolt torque for an M8 bolt in aluminum is 16
> ft-pounds, but I've been unable to locate any reference for the copper 
> terminals
> in a CALB cell.
>
> I've collected a number of NordLock washers as well. That won't change the
> torque specs, will it?
>
> fred
>
>
>
>
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110325/716ca899/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have CALB cells with M8 bolts and torque to 10 to 12 lb-ft in both the
aluminum and copper terminals. I've undone/redone connections a few times
installing/removing bms stuff, and had no problems. No loosening
connections or warm terminals - running about 16 months. Using standard
stainless steel lock washer and flat washer.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Bolt-Torque-in-Al-and-Cu-tp3406363p3408710.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

